# Snow Skiing And Camping...



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

We live in Northern KY right outside of Southern Indiana and Cincinnati, OH ..and I have the need to go camping and thought I might combine 2 of my favorite things...anyone done so???


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Never have...but is sounds like fun! (especially with the pricey rooms at the slopes!)


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We do Mammoth every year. Might be a bit of a drive for you though.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> and I have the need to go camping and thought I might combine 2 of my favorite things...anyone done so???


I do, too, but it doesn't involve anything cold.
















On edit: Other than to drink, that is.

Mark


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Yosemite has camping, views, and skiing at Badger Pass.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For me...camping is a April to Sept thing.

I love skiing more then most people (used to race for my school and Mt Hood). For me skiing is a great time, but involves a hot tub and warm drinks after.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For me...camping is a April to Sept thing.
> 
> I love skiing more then most people (used to race for my school and Mt Hood). For me skiing is a great time, but involves a hot tub and warm drinks after.


Weren't you working on a Hot Tub mod?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> For me...camping is a April to Sept thing.
> 
> I love skiing more then most people (used to race for my school and Mt Hood). For me skiing is a great time, but involves a hot tub and warm drinks after.


Weren't you working on a Hot Tub mod?
[/quote]

Would be nice...but where would I find the water?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For me...camping is a April to Sept thing.
> 
> I love skiing more then most people (used to race for my school and Mt Hood). For me skiing is a great time, but involves a hot tub and warm drinks after.


Weren't you working on a Hot Tub mod?
[/quote]

Would be nice...but where would I find the water?









[/quote]
Isn't that what "Full Hook-up" means ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Isn't that what "Full Hook-up" means ???


I've only had full hookups twice....both at the Outback Rally. We go camping were there isn't anything except nature.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Isn't that what "Full Hook-up" means ???


I've only had full hookups twice....both at the Outback Rally. We go camping were there isn't anything except nature.
[/quote]
Us, too, Jim.......2 Rallies = only "full Hook-up" sites we've had, but I might reconsider if I were able to bring a HotTub with me







Of course, we don't ski (or tow the TT in the winter) either...so I'm perfectly happy with the HotTub that's sitting outside the back door at home


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

KYwomen,

Skiing and camping is very do-able but it is tough to find a campground open close to a ski area. At least that is the case in the NE. Don't suppose you want ot drive that far but Otter Lake (home of the big NE fall rally) is open all winter and 1/2 hours drive to 4 or 5 ski areas.

Mike C


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I am hoping to do a trip like this sometime this winter. There are a couple of reasonable campgrounds within easy striking distance of either Mt. Hood or Mt. Bachelor.









As far as where to find water for that hot tub, we are talking about camping in the SNOW aren't we?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am hoping to do a trip like this sometime this winter. There are a couple of reasonable campgrounds within easy striking distance of either Mt. Hood or Mt. Bachelor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, Doug.....knowing what that snow has had to fall through on it's way down, I'm not so sure I'd want to immerse myself in it unless it was boiled first...

Besides, just how long do you think it would take to melt that much snow....not to mention heating it to 106* or so? ... would probably be ready just about in time to hitch & leave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am hoping to do a trip like this sometime this winter. There are a couple of reasonable campgrounds within easy striking distance of either Mt. Hood or Mt. Bachelor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope...we're talking about going over to the Sunriver home...drive 30 mins to skiing...come home to a nice Jack and Coke...then in the hot tub.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I take it that Perfect North Slopes and Indian Springs Campground aren't what you had in mind?


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

RLW7302 said:


> I take it that Perfect North Slopes and Indian Springs Campground aren't what you had in mind?


I was thinking of something maybe in WV that has a campground at the Ski area...is there such a place???


----------

